# How to know when it's surging?



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I've searched for days with no luck in finding an answer to this question.

How are drivers supposed to know when surge prices actually go into effect in their city and where?

From what Uber says, the entire purpose of surge is to get more drivers out of their homes and onto the road in order to meet an expected higher demand. That's all well and good, but as far as I can tell, there is no way for a driver to actually know when surge goes into effect without physically turning on the driver app and looking at it. If the purpose is to notify drivers who are NOT physically in their cars driving with the app on, I don't get how they're supposed to find out, say, if they're home watching TV and not paying attention to the app at all.


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Hey there, instructions below.


Heh, nice, since there really isn't a way.


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

Now there is.  I've created an app which shows the surge zones in real-time without opening the Driver Partner app. WhereMySurgeApp.com - please check it out and let me know what you think! (Currently testing in Washington, DC area)


----------



## enzosly (Jan 27, 2015)

Run the pax app. Keep it active while your driving and it will tell you if where you are us surging. You can tap to see how much too. Then you can turn on your partners app


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

The red areas on the app.


----------

